# Smoke Report- Crazy Haze by MOIO



## Hawg Wild (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok, so let me start by saying that I am, first and foremost, a lover of all things sativa. I appreciate a good strong indica every now and then, but to me, premium headstash is always zippy, energetic, spiritual, visual, sometimes even racy and paranoia-inducing. This is the stuff I like. That being said, Moiorising's Crazy Haze is pretty damn close to what I'd call Holy Grail-type smoke. So... here goes...

Date: 8/25/12
Strain: Crazy Haze
Reviewer: Hawg Wild
Breeder: Moio
Grower: Moio


=================================================
PHYSICAL EXAMINATION
=================================================

1. [7] Visual Appeal:Rate the visual appeal of the buds from 1-10 unappealing-excellent.
2. [5] Bud density: Rate the bud density from 1-10 airy-dense. For samples that are not in their natural state leave this field blank.
3. [6.5] Aroma Rate the aroma from 1-10 repulsive-delightful. Use freshly crumbled bud for best results.
4. [2] Seed content Rate seed content from 0-10 none-fully seeded.
5. [?] Weeks cured If known enter the number of weeks your sample has been cured.
6. Use numbers 1-9 on descriptors that apply to the aroma of freshly broken bud where a one indicates a subtle presence and 9 indicates a pronounced presence.
Ammonia [ ] Earthy [ 3] Licorice [ ] Peach [ ] Berry [ ] Floral [ ] Mango [ ] Pepper [1 ] Blueberry [ ] Fruit [ ] Meat [2 ] Petroleum [ ] Bubblegum [ ] Grape [ ] Melon [ ] Pine [ ] Cedar [ ] Grapefruit [ ] Menthol [ ] Pineapple [] Cherry [ ] Grass/Hay [ 2] Mint [ ] Rotten [ ] Chocolate [ ] Hash [ ] Mold [ ] Skunk [ ] Citrus [ ] Iron/Rust [2 ] Musk [ ] Spice [4 ] Coconut [] Leather [ 9] Nutmeg [1 ] Strawberry [ ] Coffee [ 1] Lemon [1 ] Orange [ ] Vanilla [1 ]

PHYSICAL EXAMINATION COMMENTS:

This sample is, I believe, from last year's outdoor crop... lightly seeded with CrazySpaceHaze beans (CrazyHazeXRomulan/Herijuana male). The buds look a little larfy in the pic, as they are mostly from the lower parts of the plant, but many are still quite dense for a haze. Trichome coverage is excellent... the picture above (taken with a cell phone) certainly doesn't do the buds justice. Held up in the afternoon sunlight, one can see a fine carpet of frost coating the entire surface of the buds, even some of the stems. Unbroken, the smell of the bud is like leather with maybe a hint of metal and a tinge of exotic spice. The freshly broken bud gives off a slightly more pronounced spicy smell... kind of like some sort of mild Indian or Pakistani cuisine. This bud smells like the outdoors, but no funk or moldy smell... the cure is flawless.All the moisture left in the buds is very evenly displaced and the buds are dry, but spongy and they break up well. I rated this bud a 6.5/10 for aroma because I don't think it's what most people would consider pungent, but I actually like this smell alot... reminds me of what the best of the commercial mexican that used to come around my way smelled like, minus the musky smell from being packed up wet...


==================================================
THE SMOKE TEST
==================================================
Address these questions while smoking.

1. [2 different glass "spoons"- just your basic pipe] Enter instrument used to smoke(eg: papers, bong, vaporizer)
2. [8] Taste: Rate your impression of the taste from 1-10 unpleasant-delicious.
3. [5] State of dryness: Rate the dryness of the bud from 1-10 wet-dry where 5 is ideal.
4. [8] Smoke ability: Rate the smoke ability of the sample from 1-10 harsh-smooth.
5. [4] Smoke expansion: Rate how the smoke expands in the lungs from 1-10 stable-explodes.

SMOKE TEST COMMENTS:

The first draw on the pipe, the taste is reminiscent of old-school haze and the good mexican and colombian stuff that used to come around my old stomping grounds once in a blue moon. On the initial exhale, I can already begin to feel this bud's potency... it's something special. The second hit, the taste is more complex... a taste I'd associate with sandalwood, anise, and cedar but there's something else too... sort of a sweet spiciness that it's hard to put my finger on. After 2 hits, the leaves on the trees in my yard and the individual blades of grass are starting to stand out very clearly to me. I feel myself speeding up while the world around me slows down... the feeling is racy, but also very peaceful. This is true Rasta-type spiritually enhancing bud. The third hit, I'm able to identify the taste... to me it's like graham crackers and sandalwood with a touch or anise... tastes great and the Oaxacan influence in this herb is really strong... after 3 hits I took a break for almost 2 hours before feeling any need to smoke more. At this point, the back end of the buzz had already started to creep up on me. This bud is not for lightweights and casual smokers. I burn potent dank everyday and this Crazy Haze picks me up fast and puts me down hard every time... When I came back to it, my eyes were still bloodshot from the first session but I wanted to taste that awesome graham cracker flavor again... and start the roller coaster back up. LOL. The second bowl I smoked from a smaller pipe and the shorter neck meant hotter smoke going down... The first bowl was very smooth, and I hadn't coughed at all. The smaller pipe let me experience this herb's smoke expansion a little better and I coughed out a couple hits I was trying to hold in. Still buzzing from the first time, I felt the body side of the Crazy Haze more on the second go-round and after toking, I looked in the mirror. There was barely any white left in my eyes... I had to lay down and take a nap.


==================================================
FOLLOW UP QUESTIONS
==================================================
Address final questions immediately after effects have worn off.

1. [3] Dosage: Enter the number of hits taken to reach desired effects.
2. [1] Effect onset: Rate how quickly the effect hit from 1-10 immediate-major creeper.
3. [9] Sativa influence: Rate the sativa influence detected from 0-10 none-extreme. Sativa
influence is best described as a clear and energetic mental effect.
4. [4] Indica influence: Rate the indica influence detected from 0-10 none-extreme. Indica
influence is best described as a sedative, lethargic or numbing effect that affects the body.
5. [9.5] Potency: Rate the potency of the sample from 0-10 none-devastating.
6. [2-3] Duration: Indicate the number of hours the effects lasted.
7. [0] Tolerance build up: Rate how quickly tolerance builds from 0-10 none-rapid. Leave
this field blank if you have not used this sample repeatedly.
8. [9.5] Overall satisfaction: Rate your overall satisfaction from 1-10 poor-Holy Grail.
9.Judging from the sample alone do you personally consider this
strain a keeper for long term use. Yes [X] No [ ]

FINAL COMMENTS:

Altogether, I've smoked maybe 5 bowls of this stuff so far and have yet to experience any ceiling or tolerance build-up. A buddy came through with some of the "latest greatest" Cali Club OG Kush cut (I don't remember what cut) last night... it was real tasty and pretty strong. After we puffed a bit of his, I put some Crazy Haze in his lungs and, we both agreed, it totally cut through and obliterated the stone from the OG. This shit is Crazy potent. I've smoked thousands of fine bud samples throughout my life and have probably only ever tried 5 or 6 that I would rate a solid 9/10 for potency. I gave Crazy Haze a 9.5/10 for it's powerful buzz, immediate onset, and long legs. This is the closest thing I've ever had to my personal Holy Grail. Like I told Moio, the only reason I didn't give it a 10 is because I want to leave a little room in case I make something myself that I want to call my favorite... haha. Good work, bro. This right here is the stuff.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jun 27, 2019)

Been some time for sure but I thought I would update this with the lineage of the Crazy Haze... still the best I've had to this day. It was Medic's Morning Daze on the female side (ECSD X Mango Haze) X (Moio's Mikado IBL X Oaxacan). I need to get to popping some of the crosses he made with it and see what I can find in there. Man I'd love to have that as permanent head stash.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jun 27, 2019)

MOIO, if you're out there hit me up, brother. Lost all my contacts in the old email account and can't dig you up anywhere online.


----------

